# the definitive "urban's favourite british comedy series": nominations



## wayward bob (Jul 3, 2012)

mine are: spaced, black books, 15 storeys high, the thick of it.

yours please?

eta: oh and green wing


----------



## krink (Jul 3, 2012)

Catterick.


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 3, 2012)

eh?


----------



## krink (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Ax^ (Jul 3, 2012)

black adder


----------



## DownwardDog (Jul 3, 2012)

Peep Show is surely the most "Urban" of all sitcoms. Alienation, drug abuse and "cheese ratios right on the edge" in a lasagne.


----------



## krink (Jul 3, 2012)

Catterick is easily the best comedy series ever.


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 3, 2012)

blackadder has to go in, not so sure about catterick


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 3, 2012)

DownwardDog said:


> Peep Show is surely the most "Urban" of all sitcoms. Alienation, drug abuse and "cheese ratios right on the edge" in a lasagne.


 
spaced was funnier


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 3, 2012)

yes to peep show


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 3, 2012)

Ax^ said:


> spaced was funnier


 
these kind of things can go on the poll thread


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm Alan Partridge


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 3, 2012)

anyone know what the max number of poll options is these days?


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 3, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> anyone know what the max number of poll options is these days?


 
 I didn't expect a kind of Spanish Inquisition.


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 3, 2012)

no-one expects.... yeah go on that has to go in too


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 3, 2012)

i'm all for alan partridge too.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 3, 2012)

krink said:


> Catterick.


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 3, 2012)

i'm totally not getting it tbf


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 3, 2012)

15 stories high


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## krink (Jul 3, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> i'm totally not getting it tbf


 
You'd need to watch the whole thing really. i heartily recommend it and i got the dvd for 2 quid off the internet.


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 3, 2012)

but i don't _want_ to watch the whole thing. please don't make me 

i've never liked vic&bob  well not so much not liked them, but never found them funny.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 3, 2012)

Phoenix Nights
Ideal


----------



## Reno (Jul 3, 2012)

Why has Father Ted not been mentioned yet ? 

Best comedy series ever (and it was an Irish-British co-production for Channel 4)


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 3, 2012)

phoenix nights, yes 
father ted, yes


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jul 3, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> anyone know what the max number of poll options is these days?


12


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 3, 2012)

The Day Today


----------



## krink (Jul 3, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> but i don't _want_ to watch the whole thing. please don't make me
> 
> i've never liked vic&bob  well not so much not liked them, but never found them funny.


 
ah right then no, catterick isn't for you.


----------



## Reno (Jul 3, 2012)

...and after Father Ted my second favourite is Victoria Wood: As Seen On TV. Deserves a place for Acorn Antiques alone, but there were many great sketches apart from that in here.


----------



## krink (Jul 3, 2012)

crying with laughter here


----------



## claphamboy (Jul 3, 2012)

I've somehow missed Catterick, what channel is it on?

It's hard to answer the thread question, I've had so many different favorites over the years and in 'their time', for example: Not The Nine O'Clock, Splitting Image, Drop The Dead Donkey, Only Fools & Horses, Black Adder, Yes Minister, Porridge, One Foot in the Grave, Men Behaving Badly, Red Dwarf, Alan Partridge, The Brittas Empire, etc., etc.

The list just goes on & on, my head would explode trying to pick one or even a short-list.

One thing for sure, is we do bloody good comedy, especially the BBC.


----------



## Maggot (Jul 3, 2012)

Last time we did this _Spaced _won_. _


----------



## purves grundy (Jul 3, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> The Day Today


defo, and Brass Eye, but can we count one-off series? I think you have a series, which then comes back later as series 2. But what is it a series of? It's a sequence i.e. a series of episodes, so of course these above are series. But then what's the difference between this thread and a "what's your favourite UK comedy" thread? Hmmm...

Anyway: Brass Eye; Day Today; Nathan Barley; all Alan Partridge series; Father Ted; The Armando Iannucci Shows; The Thick of It; 15 Storeys High; Peep Show.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 3, 2012)

Reno said:


> Why has Father Ted not been mentioned yet ?
> 
> Best comedy series ever (and it was an Irish-British co-production for Channel 4)


 
its the 6 county's all over again


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 3, 2012)

Maggot said:


> Last time we did this _Spaced _won_. _


 
can you link me? i did a search but nothing came up.


----------



## purves grundy (Jul 3, 2012)

Someone did a massive thread with 4 rounds and a final, iirc.


----------



## purenarcotic (Jul 3, 2012)

Spaced
The Royle Family
Father Ted
Ideal
Peep Show
Only Fools & Horses
Dad's Army
Dinnerladies
Heidi Hi
Open All Hours
Blackadder 
Brass eye


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 3, 2012)

purves grundy said:


> Someone did a massive thread with 4 rounds and a final, iirc.


 
i have clearly bitten off way more than i can chew


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 3, 2012)

what's ideal?

(although frankly pn if you're including hi-de-hi i think that disqualifies you from nominating anything )


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## wayward bob (Jul 3, 2012)

just NO


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 3, 2012)

Blackadder 2, Spaced, Peep Show, Porridge, Day Today, Knowing Me Knowing You, Brass Eye, Green Wing.

I would include Father Ted but it's Irish.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 3, 2012)

tbh green wing needs another run on tv 


so few people have seen it


----------



## killer b (Jul 3, 2012)

whatever happened to the likely lads


----------



## Termite Man (Jul 3, 2012)

Brass Eye


----------



## purenarcotic (Jul 3, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> what's ideal?
> 
> (although frankly pn if you're including hi-de-hi i think that disqualifies you from nominating anything )


 
Stfu, Heidi Hi reminds me of Saturday afternoons with my dad. 

Ideal was a sitcom where Jonny Vegas plays a weed dealer who largely gets his supply from his copper mate.  It's very funny.


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 3, 2012)

i like johnny vegas, will see if it's on youtube


----------



## Knotted (Jul 3, 2012)

Q
Not Only But Also
The Mighty Boosh
The IT Crowd
Swiss Tony
League of Gentlemen
Spaced
Edit: Forgot Saxondale


----------



## purenarcotic (Jul 3, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> i like johnny vegas, will see if it's on youtube


 
http://www.tv-links.eu/tv-shows/Ideal_24431/ - has every episode from series 1-7.


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 3, 2012)

7 series?  how tf did i miss it?


----------



## krink (Jul 3, 2012)

claphamboy said:


> I've somehow missed Catterick, what channel is it on?


 
It was on bbc3 then bbc2 but Beeb didn't want a second series the rotten gits!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Catterick_(TV_series)


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 3, 2012)

peep show, now an forever.

alan patridge is close second


----------



## dylanredefined (Jul 3, 2012)

Spaced.
 Black adder goes forth.


----------



## Ranu (Jul 3, 2012)

Garth Marenghi's Darkplace


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 3, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> I would include Father Ted but it's Irish.


 
Nein!!! It was a co-production on behalf of Channel 4.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 3, 2012)

Reno said:


> ...and after Father Ted my second favourite is Victoria Wood: As Seen On TV. Deserves a place for Acorn Antiques alone, but there were many great sketches apart from that in here.


Kicking Bishop Brenan up the arse would have to be up there as the best single episode of any show ever.

VW was uneven, imo, but Acorn Antiques was genius, as was this:


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 3, 2012)

i'm really not competent enough for this thread  how the fuck do i narrow it down to 11 options?


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 3, 2012)

krink said:


> It was on bbc3 then bbc2 but Beeb didn't want a second series the rotten gits!
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Catterick_(TV_series)


Catterick was brilliant - the BBC also did the dirty on the almost as good Grass.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Reno (Jul 3, 2012)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Kicking Bishop Brenan up the arse would have to be up there as the best single episode of any show ever.
> 
> VW was uneven, imo, but Acorn Antiques was genius, as was this:




I recently posted this in the favourite comedy sketches thread. 

Apart from Woods songs, which are a little cringey now, I thought As Seen on TV was very consistent with a fantastic comedy cast. The mock documentary segments were also brilliant. I recently watched a tribute to Victoria Wood which had lots of bits from As Seen on TV and unlike a lot of comedy of the time (French and Saunders) it held up remarkably well.


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## ringo (Jul 3, 2012)

Wot no Jam?


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 3, 2012)

Pulling


----------



## andy2002 (Jul 3, 2012)

Fawlty Towers, Blackadder, Father Ted, The Day Today, Brass Eye, Knowing Me, Knowing You and I'm Alan Partridge.


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 3, 2012)

right. if i can score the photo comps i CAN do this  after 24 hours i'll count up the number of programmes and the number of posters who've mentioned them, then pick the top 11


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 3, 2012)

League of gentlemen
Jam
Porridge
Partridge (I prefer kmky) 
Phoenix Nights
Day today
Thick of it


----------



## claphamboy (Jul 3, 2012)

A couple of classic moments from Drop the Dead Donkey.....


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 3, 2012)

oh god i _loved_ drop the dead donkey  

"scenes of terrible devastation" is a stock phrase in our house


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Jul 3, 2012)

What about animated series?


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 3, 2012)

whoever that is i doubt it'll rival proper stuff, but feel free to prove me wrong.

which reminds me, big train hasn't been mentioned yet


----------



## Jackobi (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## wayward bob (Jul 3, 2012)

first few series were great but i gave up after a while.


----------



## belboid (Jul 3, 2012)

Hancocks Half Hour
Fall and Rise of Reggie Perrin
Black Books

the rest were all rubbish


----------



## Badgers (Jul 3, 2012)

Most mentioned already but Big Train should have a look in. I would say that Jeeves & Wooster should have a mention.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 3, 2012)

wayward bob said:
			
		

> which reminds me, big train hasn't been mentioned yet



Ah yes ^


----------



## Voley (Jul 3, 2012)

Brass Eye for me. Honourable mention for Early Doors, which really should've had more than two short series.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 3, 2012)

Oh yes - Early Doors


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 3, 2012)

what is this early doors of which you speak?


----------



## Voley (Jul 3, 2012)

sheothebudworths said:


> Oh yes - Early Doors




3:04 onwards.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 3, 2012)

(It's set in a pub)


----------



## purenarcotic (Jul 3, 2012)

Early Doors is genius. 

One Foot in the Grave. 

Does anybody remember Still Game; the one about Scottish pensioners?


----------



## Voley (Jul 3, 2012)

sheothebudworths said:


> (It's set in a pub)



I liked the way the coppers got worse and worse as the series went on. By the end they were trying to flog drugs to the young lad in the pub.


----------



## Termite Man (Jul 3, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> Early Doors is genius.
> 
> One Foot in the Grave.
> 
> Does anybody remember Still Game; the one about Scottish pensioners?


 
Scottish people, that reminds me , Rab C Nesbitt needs to be in here as well


----------



## killer b (Jul 3, 2012)

wow, i never seen anything from early doors before. it looks ace...


----------



## claphamboy (Jul 3, 2012)

killer b said:


> wow, i never seen anything from early doors before. it looks ace...


 
Ditto.

Another one I've totally missed, I just don't watch much TV nowadays, which is ironic considering the shedloads of channels available.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 3, 2012)

krink said:


> crying with laughter here






lame


----------



## krink (Jul 3, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Catterick was brilliant - the BBC also did the dirty on the almost as good Grass.


 
I am struggling to recall that one but I may have missed it as I'm not sure we had bbc3/digital in our house that long ago. cannot find a clip online either! will try torrent sites...

edit found it on demonoid - no seeds


----------



## Celt (Jul 3, 2012)

Nighty Night


----------



## discokermit (Jul 3, 2012)

little armadillos.


----------



## discokermit (Jul 3, 2012)

porridge.


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 3, 2012)

now people are just saying words at random


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Jul 3, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> now people are just saying words at random


Absolutely.


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 3, 2012)

that one i do remember


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Jul 3, 2012)

Sorry


----------



## claphamboy (Jul 3, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> now people are just saying words at random


 

Porridge isn't just a random word, you heathen.


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 3, 2012)

we cross posted


----------



## discokermit (Jul 3, 2012)

just watched some "little armadillos" on youtube. it's not as good as i remember it.


----------



## discokermit (Jul 3, 2012)

seinfeld.


----------



## claphamboy (Jul 3, 2012)

discokermit said:


> seinfeld.


 
Not British.


----------



## discokermit (Jul 3, 2012)

claphamboy said:


> Not British.


curses.


----------



## killer b (Jul 3, 2012)

here's an actual list:

rising damp
whatever happened to the likely lads
royle family
father ted
partridge
the office
the thick of it
jam
that thing with rob brydon & steve coogan
heil honey, i'm home.


----------



## Jackobi (Jul 3, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> first few series were great but i gave up after a while.


 
I never gave up (even watched Shameless US), although I know a lot of people who did. I think Ideal is worth a mention too.


----------



## Espresso (Jul 3, 2012)

killer b said:


> wow, i never seen anything from early doors before. it looks ace...


 
It's completely fantastic. Not a duff episode in either series.
Do yourself a favour and get the box set and prepare to laugh your socks off and cry like a baby, too. It's that sort of comedy.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 3, 2012)

killer b said:
			
		

> that thing with rob brydon & steve coogan



The Trip. 

It was fucking ace


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 3, 2012)

it was dry. with few laughs


----------



## killer b (Jul 3, 2012)

it made me laugh like a drain.


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 3, 2012)

that's cos you're wrong in the head


----------



## souljacker (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 3, 2012)

sheothebudworths said:


> Phoenix Nights
> Ideal


No no no and nooooo.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 3, 2012)

I'd go with
Black Books
Young Ones (not that it really stands up so well today)
Thick of it (early ones)
Blackadder (series two only)
Hichhikers Guide to the Galaxy

Maybe even. . .
They came from somewhere else
Kinvig.

But that might just be for sentimental reasons.


----------



## killer b (Jul 3, 2012)

they were both ace AS.


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 3, 2012)

can't believe it took so long for Pulling to get mentioned.  There's your observational comedy, right there.  

love spaced, obv, and another Green Wing fan here, though Series one was awesome and the second series and special were merely excellent.

blackadders 2-4.


----------



## discokermit (Jul 3, 2012)

pulling was good.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 3, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> No no no and nooooo.


 
Devastated :-|


----------



## paolo (Jul 3, 2012)

Hey bob... Here's a thought:

There's way too many nominations to all fit one poll (and it's been done before apparently), so how about categories to break it into 3 or 4 polls? Satire, Spoof, Sitcom...

More chance that people will get to vote for their faves, and having multiple 'goes' is always good imho. 

(And then, if you fancied it, do a final run off featuring each of the category winners.)

I love my comedy. One vote from 12 choices isn't enough.


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 3, 2012)

i _might_ do heats 

RANDOM heats 

i have mr b working on a random number generator as i type


----------



## paolo (Jul 3, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> i _might_ do heats
> 
> RANDOM heats



Yeah, that would be much better than just one poll.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 3, 2012)

killer b said:


> they were both ace AS.


 
They were both painful.
Add Greenwing to that list and anything that max and paddy peter kay chap did.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 3, 2012)

Coronation Street


----------



## Badgers (Jul 3, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Hichhikers Guide to the Galaxy



Well remembered


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 3, 2012)

radio doesn't count


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 3, 2012)

It was on the telly, too!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 3, 2012)

Badgers said:
			
		

> I would say that Jeeves & Wooster should have a mention



Nobody else think the same? One of my favourite box sets.


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 3, 2012)

sheothebudworths said:


> It was on the telly, too!


 
not in any real sense


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 3, 2012)

Jeeves & Wooster was good, nobody else think so?


----------



## stavros (Jul 3, 2012)

I think I'd go for _I'm Alan Partridge_ if pressed. However, _Father Ted_ is the greatest TV show ever, but I regard it as wholly Irish, in setting, cast, characters, writers and production. But for a smattering of foreign characters, Richard Wilson, Father Hernandez, Buzz Cagney, etc, it's pretty much 100% from the Emerald Isle.

One that is sadly forgotten by many is The Friday/Saturday Night Armistice. A superb mixture of satire or surrealism;


----------



## kittyP (Jul 3, 2012)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Nobody else think the same? One of my favourite box sets.



Me


----------



## killer b (Jul 3, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Jeeves & Wooster was good, nobody else think so?


it was brilliant, but i don't think adaptations should really count.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 3, 2012)

Bob do a group stage then knockouts, Euro2012 style


----------



## Badgers (Jul 3, 2012)

killer b said:
			
		

> it was brilliant, but i don't think adaptations should really count.



Does that knock Hichhikers out too?


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 3, 2012)

hitchhiker was initially written for radio


----------



## Quartz (Jul 3, 2012)

No mention of Spitting Image? Or doesn't satirical comedy count?

But for me, it's Monty Python, the Goodies, Yes (Prime) Minister, Blackadder, and Not the Nine O'clock News, with an honourable mention to To The Manor Born.


----------



## killer b (Jul 3, 2012)

good point, but no. hitchhikers was adapted from a radio series, which is a fairly common place for british comedy to start off, so it's allowed.

adaptations from books, i should have said.


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 3, 2012)

to the manor fucking born?  *shoots self*


----------



## Jackobi (Jul 3, 2012)

The Good Life was much better.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 3, 2012)

killer b said:
			
		

> good point, but no. hitchhikers was adapted from a radio series, which is a fairly common place for british comedy to start off, so it's allowed.
> 
> adaptations from books, i should have said.



Yeah. You are right on that.


----------



## Meltingpot (Jul 3, 2012)

No votes for Dad's Army yet then?


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 3, 2012)

cos it's shit


----------



## Quartz (Jul 3, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> to the manor fucking born?  *shoots self*


 
I'm a romantic at heart.


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 3, 2012)

no, you just fancy penelope keith. there's no shame in that 

(well, no less shame than listing to the manor fucking born as a great british comedy )


----------



## discokermit (Jul 3, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> no, you just fancy penelope keith. there's no shame in that


who doesn't?


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 3, 2012)

i'm not asking which comedy actors you fancy  see op


----------



## killer b (Jul 3, 2012)

connie booth.


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 3, 2012)

i refer you to my previous answer


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 3, 2012)

Has anyone said The Book Group yet? That was class, that, pissed all over kak like Spaced and The Green Wing, even though Spaced was vaguely ok and the Green Wing was halfway to being funny, The Book Group is what it was about.


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 3, 2012)

monkey dust


----------



## killer b (Jul 3, 2012)

i enjoyed the smoking room when it was on, but i've no idea if it was any good.

that probably means it's probably not worth nominating.


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 3, 2012)

more random words


----------



## Badgers (Jul 3, 2012)

Frances Lengel said:
			
		

> The Book Group is what it was about.



What was about what?


----------



## kittyP (Jul 3, 2012)

killer b said:
			
		

> good point, but no. hitchhikers was adapted from a radio series, which is a fairly common place for british comedy to start off, so it's allowed.
> 
> adaptations from books, i should have said.



Sorry, why are adaptations from books not allowed but adaptations from radio series that were adapted from books are?


----------



## killer b (Jul 3, 2012)

they aren't.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 3, 2012)

Celt said:


> Nighty Night


 
Forgot about this. yeah, well crafted.


----------



## kittyP (Jul 3, 2012)

killer b said:
			
		

> they aren't.



You just said hitchhikers was allowed coz it was on the radio? 

Also, why do you get to decide?


----------



## killer b (Jul 3, 2012)

the book was also adapted from the radio show.

i get to decide 'cause i'm right.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 3, 2012)

wayward bob said:
			
		

> i might do heats
> 
> RANDOM heats
> 
> i have mr b working on a random number generator as i type



Any update?


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 3, 2012)

my thread  keep formation


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 3, 2012)

lol, formation? urban


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 3, 2012)

i'm in charge here


----------



## Badgers (Jul 3, 2012)

wayward bob said:
			
		

> i'm in charge here



Less arguing, more polls


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 3, 2012)

24 hours padwan


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 3, 2012)

tease


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 3, 2012)

nominate!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 3, 2012)

wayward bob said:
			
		

> 24 hours padwan



We will have a new theme by then and will have lost all interest


----------



## starfish (Jul 3, 2012)

Laugh I Nearly Paid My Licence Fee
Rab C Nesbitt
Still Game
or
Not the 9 o'clock News
Blackadder (any of them)
Spaced


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 3, 2012)

in that case you can all get to fuck 

eta: @badgers


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 3, 2012)

Fawlty Towers


----------



## Badgers (Jul 3, 2012)

Steptoe & Son
Bottom


----------



## kittyP (Jul 3, 2012)

killer b said:
			
		

> i get to decide 'cause i'm right.



Fuck you


----------



## killer b (Jul 3, 2012)

charmed!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 3, 2012)

Nobody would nominate Absolutely Fabulous then? Not one that gets my vote but obviously popular.


----------



## TheHermit (Jul 3, 2012)

Time Trumpet


----------



## discokermit (Jul 3, 2012)

i, lovett.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 3, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> nominate!


The ones I would have already been mentioned


----------



## kittyP (Jul 4, 2012)

Biddlybee said:
			
		

> The ones I would have already been mentioned



This or Sir Killer B has vetoed them


----------



## ericjarvis (Jul 4, 2012)

I nominate:

The Day Today
Goodness Gracious Me
The Thick Of It
Drop The Dead Donkey
Hot Metal
Blackadder
Black Books

And if it qualifies

The Beiderbecke Affair/Tapes/Connection


----------



## 2hats (Jul 4, 2012)

Attention Scum!

The Comic Strip Presents... (Mr Jolly Lives Next Door being one of my favourites, doubtless due to it featuring Peter Cook).

Or, On The Hour, I'm Sorry I Haven't A Clue (no one mentioned TV only?).


----------



## purves grundy (Jul 4, 2012)

stavros said:


> One that is sadly forgotten by many is The Friday/Saturday Night Armistice. A superb mixture of satire or surrealism


Yep, that was very good indeed.

Another forgotten gem is Human Remains, with Rob Brydon and Julia Davis, made back in 1999 iirc. Best thing Brydon's done imo. Wonderfully written, great characters, great acting.


----------



## Mab (Jul 4, 2012)

``Abfab`` and`` Yes Prime Minister``. My mum liked``On the Buses`` and ``Some Mother`s do ave em``.


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 4, 2012)

this morning with richard not judy


----------



## claphamboy (Jul 4, 2012)

Quartz said:


> No mention of Spitting Image? Or doesn't satirical comedy count?
> 
> But for me, it's Monty Python, the Goodies, Yes (Prime) Minister, Blackadder, and Not the Nine O'clock News, with an honourable mention to To The Manor Born.


 
I mentioned Spitting Image back in post 31, together with Yes Minister & Not the Nine O'Clock News. 

I wouldn't include To The Manor Born myself, although it was OK'ish, and I've been in that manor house on many occasions, it was filmed at Cricket St. Thomas, near Chard in Somerset. I used to do some freelance work for the family that owned the estate, which came with the added bonus of all-year round free entry to the wildlife park (inc. the crappy Mr Blobby Land) and all events, including the rather good annual classical music concert held on the front lawn, with the manor house as a back-drop and fireworks set off from its roof.


----------



## friedaweed (Jul 4, 2012)

Fast show all the way


----------



## friedaweed (Jul 4, 2012)

Ohhh that sort of comedy series.  It would have to be Bread then


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 4, 2012)

http://www.channel4.com/apps26/play...s/30-great-comedy-shows-competition/index.jsp


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 4, 2012)

The High Life
The Mighty Boosh
Spaced


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 4, 2012)

soz vp, nominations closed 

i now have to go write all of the comedies mentioned (plus some random words ) onto pingpong balls. gonna be a long day


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 4, 2012)

AHEM!


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 4, 2012)

you predicted blackadder would win  you were so _so_ wrong


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 4, 2012)

anyway i'm a bob  bobs are allowed to ask these kind of questions repeatedly


----------



## purenarcotic (Jul 4, 2012)

Quartz said:


> No mention of Spitting Image? Or doesn't satirical comedy count?
> 
> But for me, it's Monty Python, the Goodies, Yes (Prime) Minister, Blackadder, and Not the Nine O'clock News, with an honourable mention to To The Manor Born.


 
Yes yes yes to Yes PM.


----------



## purenarcotic (Jul 4, 2012)

Frances Lengel said:


> Has anyone said The Book Group yet? That was class, that, pissed all over kak like Spaced and The Green Wing, even though Spaced was vaguely ok and the Green Wing was halfway to being funny, The Book Group is what it was about.


 
The Book Group was hilarious.  Kidda recently introduced it to me, top stuff.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 4, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> anyway i'm a bob  bobs are allowed to ask these kind of questions repeatedly


 
I was actually holding off doing another such thread because I'm expecting the BBC to do such a poll next year


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 4, 2012)

why next year?


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 4, 2012)

Nine Bob Note said:


> AHEM!


 
ALSO your poll has dad's army but no 15 storeys


----------



## Badgers (Jul 4, 2012)

wayward bob said:
			
		

> 24 hours padwan



So only 30 minutes to wait then? Good news


----------



## weltweit (Jul 4, 2012)

Yes Minster and Yes Prime Minister were great... iirc


----------



## Badgers (Jul 4, 2012)

Any second now


----------



## vauxhallmum (Jul 4, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Nobody would nominate Absolutely Fabulous then? Not one that gets my vote but obviously popular.


 Yes,, I'm prepared to out myself


----------



## kittyP (Jul 4, 2012)

vauxhallmum said:
			
		

> Yes,, I'm prepared to out myself



When it first came out I really liked it but would not put it up against the likes of Black Books and Fr Ted.


----------



## ericjarvis (Jul 5, 2012)

Missed a very important one... Coupling. Arguably one of the best things on TV ever.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 5, 2012)

ericjarvis said:


> Missed a very important one... Coupling. Arguably one of the best things on TV ever.


 
I fucking loved Coupling. I immediately gave up on it once Richard Coyle left mind you.


----------



## claphamboy (Jul 5, 2012)

Yeah, I had forgotten about Coupling, that was brilliant.


----------



## stavros (Jul 6, 2012)

Has Shooting Stars been mentioned yet? I usually dislike catchphrase comedy (The Fast Show, Little Britain, etc), but Vic and Bob managed to intersperse the usual lines with stuff that no one, least of all the guests, could see coming.


----------



## stavros (Jul 8, 2012)

Just a quick heads up that More4 is showing "Hell" tonight at 10pm, which is the best Father Ted episode ever, including its most famous joke.


----------

